# Duda de capacitores axiales



## Peblo (Mar 13, 2009)

HOla, alguien podria decirme como es polridad en un capacitor electrolitico axial?

muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2009)

Los electrolíticos axiales tienen una leyenda con una flecha que apunta al positivo (+). Si no tiene la leyenda, entonces también tiene uno de los extremos con un pequeño reborde (como una pancita que da la vuelta al capacitor) y ese es el positivo.
Si no tiene ninguna de estas cosas...o no es un electrolítico o has descubierto un componente nuevo y COOL!

Saludos!


----------



## Vick (Mar 13, 2009)

Debe tener una clara indicación de cual es el positivo o negativo, si no tiene nada puede ser un electrolítico no polarizado, puede tener la leyenda NP, que significa precisamente No Polarizado...


----------



## Peblo (Mar 13, 2009)

gracias gente, lo encesitaba esta tarde super urgnte para terminar una placa, y lo saque deductivamente por el esquematico 


gracias igual =)


estoy montando un marshall valvular, despues les muestro como quedo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2009)

Agrego una mas para identificar.
La carcasa de los electrolíticos se estampa de un pequeño circulo de aluminio, igual que las latas de gaseosa, ese es el negativo (Carcasa) el otro extremo se puede ver que sale de un circulo de goma silicona (Casi siempre negro) es es el positivo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Agrego una mas para identificar.
> La carcasa de los electrolíticos se estampa de un pequeño circulo de aluminio, igual que las latas de gaseosa, ese es el negativo (Carcasa) el otro extremo se puede ver que sale de un circulo de goma silicona (Casi siempre negro) es es el positivo.



Perdon mi ignorancia, ¿los axiales son los que en vez de tener ambas patas a un mismo lado tienen una a cada lado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ¿ los axiales son los que en vez de tener ambas patas a un mismo lado tienen una a cada lado?


Correcto !
Lo axiales se parecen a las resistencias, con un terminal en cada punta, los radiales poseen ambos terminales en la base


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias!

En tal caso yo siempre los reconozco porque el polo negativo viene indicado, y si no lo viene por lo general, como ya han dicho, son sin polarizar.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 14, 2010)

Estimados Todos:

Alguien sabe si los condensadores cerámicos Axiales se conectan igual que un condensador cerámico estándar?

Hay alguna consideración a tomar?

Son parecidos a una resistencia y me gustaría saber como se usan o se instalan en un PCB o Protoboard.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 19, 2010)

que tal Alfredo!!
te adjunto un PDF que te muestra las diferencias entre ambos...
espero que te sirva 

saludos!!!
Ver el archivo adjunto Capacitores Ceramicos.pdf


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 13, 2021)

Hola

Estoy reparando la fuente de mi osciloscopio Philips PM3050 que a veces le cuesta arrancar. Le quiero cambiar todos los condensadores axiales (*Vishay*) que son 15 y algunos están desvalorizados.
Solo los encuentro en mouser.es pero es carisimo *65,70* €

*100uF 10V
68uF 16V x2
68uF 63V x2
680uF 10V * Este en Mouser mínimo 2000 unidades  (Se me ha ocurrido pedir 3 de 220 uF)
*150uF 16V x2
22uF 63V X3
100uF 25V x3
33uF 40V*

¿Algun sitio en España/UE/China donde salgan mucho mas económicos?

Por cierto en interruptor principal tampoco funciona, no se queda la retención (actúa como pulsador) tampoco lo encuentro (Preh *ME5A* de 7 pin) pero esto si no se encuentra se puentea y siempre ON




Gracias


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 13, 2021)

Pregunta en tiendas de electrónica antiguas de tu zona que tengan stocks viejos y estén en buen estado porque esos condensadores eran muy comunes hace años en muchos aparatos. Sobre todo, en equipos Philips. 

A las malas puedes modificar los condensadores radiales convencionales alargando uno de sus terminales. Más barato que comprarlos en mouser te va a salir.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Por cierto en interruptor principal tampoco funciona, no se queda la retención (actúa como pulsador) tampoco lo encuentro (Preh *ME5A* de 7 pin) pero esto si no se encuentra se puentea y siempre ON
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270509
> 
> ...



Ese no es un interruptor de siete pines. Son 2 interruptores en uno: el blanco 2P-ST (NO); El rojo 1P-2T.
Te sugiero escribas a Phillips y que te indique donde comprarlo.
En cuanto a los capacitores, lo que te han sugerido. Con algo de ingenio reubicalos y sustitúyelos por radiales. No hay drama con eso.
Suerte...

ATENTO: En una búsqueda con Google, veo que ofrecen el interruptor en www.ebay.es


----------



## unmonje (Ago 13, 2021)

Me aburrí de las COSAS de Phillips que funcionan mal y las  quité de mi existencia.
Los electrolíticos siempre fueron caros pero en esta crisis seguro se fueron a los cielos, hay faltantes de muchos productos. Busque opciones si puede, hasta que amaine el temporal. En algunas ciudades existen barrios donde se JUNTAN los comercios de electrónica y ahi suele conseguirse, mucho mejores precios, que en esos almacenes virtuales que venden LO QUE VENGA sin tener idea de los precios de mercado.
Los axiales se dejaron de lado, porque son incómodos para la industria del mercado actual. Lo que permanece, existe es para sostener lo que YA FUE.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 13, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Ese no es un interruptor de siete pines. Son 2 interruptores en uno: el blanco 2P-ST (NO); El rojo 1P-2T.
> Te sugiero escribas a Phillips y que te indique donde comprarlo.
> En cuanto a los capacitores, lo que te han sugerido. Con algo de ingenio reubicalos y sustitúyelos por radiales. No hay drama con eso.
> Suerte...
> ...


Si se que es doble, me refería a 7 pines en total, no encuentro el mismo en ebay, parecido si pero ademas es algo caro


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2021)

ME5A - Interruptor TV Preh 2,5A 250V (6080)  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para ME5A - Interruptor TV Preh 2,5A 250V (6080) están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				




Bueno... En ese enlace aparece. Dice que por € 3,93.
Ahora, que eso sea caro para ti, ya no puedo opinar. Aquí son capaces de pedir 4 € por un MOSFET...
Si aprecias tu instrumento, pues... ya te toca decidir...

No sé cual es el motivo que te lleva a cambiar todos los capacitores, Yo los probara primero y cambiaría solo los que muestren falla. Claro está que dispongo de instrumental para eso: Capacímetro, ESR Meter y medidor de aislación.
En cuanto a la marca tenían un slogan aquí: "Philips Es OTRA COSA"... los locales lo convirtieron en: "Philips Es OTRA MMMmmm..." Como dijo Umonje...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2021)

Ese tipo de interruptor era común en televisores con mando a distancia.
El conmutador de los tres pines juntos se utilizaba para el circuito de stand-by.
Sí no han hecho limpieza en la tienda de electrónica más cercana podrían tenerlo.

Los condensadores (radiales) de las marcas convencionales, en mi tienda habitual no creo que llegarán a 25€

Luego ya están los gustos o el interés de restaurar el equipo lo más parecido a lo original.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 13, 2021)

Buenas don Pincha... espero que esos 25€ será el costo de todos los capacitores. A mi, eso me parece un exabrupto, Al colega le pareció caro 4€ por el interruptor.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2021)

Sí claro, todos. Y me he ido por lo alto por si alguien me contradice.. 😁

La última vez que compré un interruptor de ese tipo me costó ciento y pocas pesetas, menos de un euro, pero los tiempos han cambiado..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Por cierto en interruptor principal tampoco funciona, no se queda la retención (actúa como pulsador) tampoco lo encuentro (Preh *ME5A* de 7 pin) pero esto si no se encuentra se puentea y siempre ON
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270509



Unos viejos tv color CRT tenían ese interruptor , los 4 contactos traseros cortaban línea y neutro y un par de contactos delanteros que solo se accionaban al llegar al fondo de la pulsación daba un pulso para el encendido de la fuente conmutada.



			Propósito de los pines de bajo voltaje en el interruptor de alimentación del televisor - Electronica
		










						INTERRUTTORE RETE ME5C 4,0AMP PREH 70060-232 NS11 - Digiesseshop
					






					www.digiesseshop.com
				




 Picar , *la imagen  no se ve* : PHILIPS CRT MONITOR CM8833, CM11342 AND OTHERS REPLACEMENT POWER SWITCH | eBay


----------



## malesi (Ago 13, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy reparando la fuente de mi osciloscopio Philips PM3050 que a veces le cuesta arrancar. Le quiero cambiar todos los condensadores axiales (*Vishay*) que son 15 y algunos están desvalorizados.
> Solo los encuentro en mouser.es pero es carisimo *65,70* €
> ...




Estos son de Torrelavega, Cantabria. 
Retroamplis


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y un par de contactos delanteros que solo se accionaban al llegar al fondo de la pulsación daba un pulso para el encendido de la fuente conmutada.


En algunos casos el control del relé de arranque. Ahora mismo me siento un señor mayor..

Si el problema es que no se retiene quizás tenga solución. Alguno reparé con ese fallo.
A veces solo con quitar el muelle y la chapita, limpiar, engrasar y rearmar se solucionaba.


----------



## J2C (Ago 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unos viejos tv color CRT tenían ese interruptor , los 4 contactos traseros cortaban línea y neutro y un par de contactos delanteros que solo se accionaban al llegar al fondo de la pulsación daba un pulso para el encendido de la fuente conmutada.
> ......



*Grande Jefe** !!!!*​*
*

Se usaba en los Grundig hechos en TdF en el segundo lustro de los 80's !!!​


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 13, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> ME5A - Interruptor TV Preh 2,5A 250V (6080)  | eBay
> 
> 
> Las mejores ofertas para ME5A - Interruptor TV Preh 2,5A 250V (6080) están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!
> ...


Mcven, hay algo de lo que no te has dado cuenta, el envío 19,20 EUR, 4€ es barato pero esto suma 23,2€ por el interruptor.
Y por que los capacitores en general son baratos, para no tener que ir a por el siguiente que caiga a malo, en mouse pasa lo mismo el envío es como 20€ o más + IVA etc



malesi dijo:


> Estos son de Torrelavega, Cantabria.
> Retroamplis


Gracias es buena, lastima que solo tienen 2 de mi lista


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Unos viejos tv color CRT tenían ese interruptor , los 4 contactos traseros cortaban línea y neutro y un par de contactos delanteros que solo se accionaban al llegar al fondo de la pulsación daba un pulso para el encendido de la fuente conmutada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agotado todo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 13, 2021)

Busca por la wiki del foro; witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 14, 2021)

He consultado bastante de ahí y tendré que poner radiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2021)

A veces y según las pistas puede agregarse algún agujero.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 14, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> He consultado bastante de ahí y tendré que poner radiales.


¿Has mirado en Fersay?  tienen bastantes sucursales/franquicias por España y el extranjero.




__





						fersay interruptor tv - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				



El interruptor si no lo encuentras igual puedes adaptar uno de estos. En su día lo hice recortando loas terminales hasta dejarlos como pines para montaje en circuito impreso.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A veces y según las pistas puede agregarse algún agujero.


El problema es que hay poco espacio, si no lo mantengo tumbado no cabria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2021)

Aún manteniéndolo acostado, a veces agregando una perforación facilita mucho !


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 15, 2021)

Cierto no me habia dado cuenta, gracias


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 22, 2021)

Cambiados todos, me ha costado menos de lo que pensé hacerlo con radiales, y arranca a la 1ª (interruptor puenteado por ahora)


----------



## malesi (Ago 22, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Cambiados todos, me ha costado menos de lo que pensé hacerlo con radiales, y arranca a la 1ª (interruptor puenteado por ahora)


Ahora que hiciste un puente, puedes poner uno aereo


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 23, 2021)

No me gusta mucho, prefiero seguir buscando el original o similar como me han dicho de limarle las patillas...


Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy reparando la fuente de mi osciloscopio Philips PM3050 que a veces le cuesta arrancar. Le quiero cambiar todos los condensadores axiales (*Vishay*) que son 15 y algunos están desvalorizados.
> Solo los encuentro en mouser.es pero es carisimo *65,70* €
> ...


Sobre el interruptor, los pines extra decís que tiene la función de stand by, pero aquí en el osciloscopio no puede tener tal función, he visto a gente que se los quita para ponerlo en un monitor en videos de youtube, algunos tiene 2 pines y el mio por ejemplo 3.

También he leído que sirve para el arranque de la fuente, lo tengo puenteado también y arranca solo enchufando el aparato sin nada mas.
No se si es malo dejarlo puenteado tambien


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 23, 2021)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Sobre el interruptor, los pines extra decís que tiene la función de stand by, pero aquí en el osciloscopio no puede tener tal función, he visto a gente que se los quita para ponerlo en un monitor en videos de youtube, algunos tiene 2 pines y el mio por ejemplo 3.
> 
> Tambien he leido que sirve para el arranque de la fuente, lo tengo puenteado tambien y arranca solo enchufando el aparato sin nada mas


La verdad es que en un osciloscopio no veo para qué usar esos contactos, de no ser que tenga modo stand-by o autoapgado o algo por el estilo.
También podría ser que haya otro modelo superior o inferior que sí utilice los contactos y en fábrica no se molesten en variar el interruptor.

La única forma de salir de dudas es analizar el circuito en el que van soldados esos pines. 



malesi dijo:


> Ahora que hiciste un puente, puedes poner uno aereo


Esa práctica era la típica y común forma de boicotear a los técnicos en los 80 -90 😛
Como el fallo del interruptor era muy frecuente los clientes comenzaron a tirar del amigo manitas, el cuñao o la pericia (subida de testosterona y autoestima ) puenteando los contactos e intercalando un interruptor perilla en al cable, para ahorrarse la factura del técnico. Incluso conocí un técnico que siempre lo hacía y enseñaba a los clientes a hacerlo.. tirando piedras a su tejado


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 23, 2021)

He comprado el que pusiste de Fersay online, creo que sera fácil adaptarlo a ver si aprovecho y miro donde van esos pines

A por cierto le quite un condensador RIFA 0,22uF X2, que esta regular y dicen que provoca incendios, solo he encontrado otro igual nuevo para sustituirlo del mismo tamaño para los boquetes del PCB pero me da miedo ponerle otro igual y que le pase lo mismo con el tiempo así que lo he dejado sin nada


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 23, 2021)

Si los contactos no hacen nada los doblas o cortas y no tienes que andar adaptando, también lo hice para aprovechar lo que tenía a mano.

Tuve un jefe que odiaba los condensadores de filtro cerámicos del puente rectificador, cada vez que los veía los cortaba con cortahilos, decía que producían averías y explotaban. Yo nunca lo he visto.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Ago 31, 2021)

Yo si he visto explotar condensadores de filtro en un puente rectificador en una etapa de potencia de audio.
Ya está listo, las 3 patillas extra no iban a ningún sitio eran 3 pistas vacías, he usados las patillas del interruptor antiguo PCB adaptados al que me dijiste @Pinchavalvulas que compré online.
De nuevo gracias.


----------



## Alejoturismo (Sep 4, 2021)

Hola, buenas noches.
Acudo a vuestro conocimiento en busca de ayuda.
Estoy comprando de a poco los componentes de un amplificador para un recap.
Al ver el diagrama y los capacitores, veo unos capacitores de film o polipropileno, tienen un círculo en uno de su extremo y en la placa una marca, adjunto fotos. Aquí se me presenta una duda. ¿Estos capacitores son polarizados? Si mal no entiendo no lo son, pero me llamo la atención esa marca tanto en el capacitor como en la placa.
Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2021)

Esos no los cambiaría ! Los mediría si tuviera dudas


----------

